# sask



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

just wanted to know if anyone else is going around sep 14-21 :beer:


----------



## Metalman (Oct 24, 2002)

Been there...done that...too early! We go later when there are birds!


----------



## Matt_Rodgers (Aug 8, 2006)

JB, we are going during that time period this year and look to pwnd the birds...I went from the 9th to the 16 th two years ago and shot and saw more snows than I personally had ever seen so dont worry about it. Just make sure you go far enough north and you will have a great time. What part of the province were you thinking about..?


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

we go to the same town every year I am about 50-70 miles east of saskatoon but north west a good ways from quill lake I got a bit worried so I called one of the guys that I know up their today and he told me that they have already got a few snows down so that made me feel a bit better I have never gone this early and I wanted to try to time it so I arive about the same time the birds do. We do not go for snows only anyway and he told me that they have a ton of Canadas and ducks around due to all the rain they have had over the last year or so. Worst case I get to spend a week or so with good buddys around some of the best people in the world........how bad could it be :lol: :beer:

P.S. if you think you are going in the same area send me a P.M.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I think you should be OK as the harvest is about a week and a half ahead of last year...looks like it is going to be a cold winter this year and the birds might be early by a week the area you are going to I have hunted twice..many good sized ponds and pea fields...you might get lucky and see some snows..there will be lots of lessors..
I think for every 100 miles north you go equates to about a weeks migration time frame...I usually hang west a bit of the Quills..if things are right OCT 1


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't worry, I saw about 2000 snows today in a wheat field I combined last week. I haven't seen any large groups of geese yet, just the locals. Lots and lots of ducks. There won't be as many pea fields to hunt this year cause the price is so low. Most of my spots with pea fields are canola now. The wheat crop is "ok" about 30 bushels/acre, I think the birds will be moving around a lot this fall in search of food.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I dont go to the quills I am a bit west and north of that after that first post I got a little gun shy about going so early so I called a guy I know up their and he told me some of the snows have allready showed up and that was at least a week ago + he said the same thing about all the ducks and Canadas so I think we should be fine I will let all know how we do when we get back


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

mach said:


> I think you should be OK as the harvest is about a week and a half ahead of last year...looks like it is going to be a cold winter this year and the birds might be early by a week the area you are going to I have hunted twice..many good sized ponds and pea fields...you might get lucky and see some snows..there will be lots of lessors..
> I think for every 100 miles north you go equates to about a weeks migration time frame...I usually hang west a bit of the Quills..if things are right OCT 1


A little off the topic the place a little west of the quills that i think you are talking about is the place with all the sandhills I cant spell the name :lol: that is a good way south of where we go but we do hunt it if that is where the birds are funny deal about 3 or 4 years ago we went in mid oct we came home to Mo and my buddy that went to Canada with us shoot a mallard in Mo opening day that had a band and guess where it came from :lol: I said we could have saved that mallard the trip if we would have went up in Sept. We made are first trip up to Canada in 99 and we did it the old way we packed up had no Ideal where we would end up and away we went and have been going to the same place ever year after we have been thinking about trying another area but we have made freinds now and it is kinda hard to go any place else. Im sure we will someday just for the adventure


----------



## dekehunter (May 12, 2005)

Been talking about trying a combination goose/walleye trip this fall. Anybody know if there is much for goose hunting around there? Mainly interested in dark geese, talking about last week in Sept.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Up near Wadena you can hunt geese and get pike and walleye at a lake called FishingLake...or you can go to Imperial /Nokomis and do the same for geese and go for biggie wallys and slough sharks on Last Mountain Lake......
Little Quill lake had walleye stocked many many years ago..don't know if they survived.
I used to live in that area of Saskatchewan..might be up there Oct 1


----------



## weatherly (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like the migration is on with good numbers reported coming into SK, on another site with plenty of juvies. Should be another good one....


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

We shot 30 white geese yesterday. Mostly Ross gees but we got a few large snows. They are just starting to move now. Hopefully I can educate a few before the go south of the border. LOL just kidding, good luck everyone.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Good job Adog. I still haven't seen any going over Saskatoon. My brother took a 150 mile tour around yesterday and didn't see any either, just big honkers and ducks, ducks, ducks. The small Canadas were going over Thursday and Friday when we had a bit of a North wind.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

well I hope a few more show up soon i am leaving in 5 days I talked to a guy up where we go and they have a few not big numbers yet but we still have a little time (very little :lol: ) like you guys are saying tons of ducks and dark geese


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

There's my limit of white geese, hopefully a few more to come. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome :beer:


----------



## RyGuy (Sep 11, 2006)

What was the location of that hunt, closest town?


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

That was about 10 miles NE of Lloydminster. There birds are starting to come big time now. A cold front to the NW is pushing them in nicely :lol:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I heard that a bunch moved down in the last few days I guess they know Im am on the way :lol: It looks to be a good year for going early I guess I will know in a few days


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Theres a big change in the weather coming over the next few days, maybe even a little snow by the weekend. There should be a lot more birds coming down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on Adog....I'm jealous!


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

There are starting to be a bunch of birds around, last weekend we had two fields lined up with between 2 and 3000 birds in them each. A lot of specks and snows right now with the Lessers just starting to move on down, we have a cold snap coming here this week, so that should push a lot more birds down and get the migration really started.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

were leaving missouri after work on thursday, it sounds like we might just have picked a right time to go, it seemed like this week would never get here.....jb and my other brother mark and a few friends of ours, cant wait to hit the road!!!!! oh by the way mark, i wanna drive.........NOT!!!!!!! lol


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Mark dose not get on this that much so Im sure he will never see your post and trust me anyone that wants to live will not let you drive I can here it now "where not going to make it" as we drive off the cliff of course you guys can do what you want I am pulling the big trailer so I know me and the guys in my truck will be good to go :lol:


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Where abouts are you guys heading to?


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Well a farmer just called me and said that he has a section of peas swathed, but not combined that has 1000's of white geese in it. Got to load up quick. The weather is just nasty so hopefully I can scout them today and blast-em tomorrow.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I finally heard the snows migrating over my house at about 5 a.m this morning. They were riding a NE wind just ahead of a rain storm. The forecast is for a good NE wind over the next few days, so that'll bring them down.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I did some scouting today. All I can say is wow!.. Loads of birds piling up here now. I think the migration is getting cut short for 20 of those white SOB's in the morning. If this is a sign of things to come you guys in Nodak will be shooting snows before you know it. Ya gotta love being able to hunt these birds up here with a small flock of canada dekes. I am sure I am the first person a lot of those geese have seen. Probly the last thing they see after the boom too. :sniper:

BTW: Lots of specs and I mean lots, they say the population is declining but i wonder about these "scientific " studies.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Im heading out in 4hrs I will let all know how it went when I get back :beer: sounds like it should be a good hunt


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

adog, are you telling us you do not need 500 plus snow goose decoys like we do in the states to have any luck?

A couple dozed canada decoys wouold be great and unreal, not having to start setting up decoys 2 hours before sunrise would be great. More partying at night :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone ever watch the Higdon 3 hunting video? I remember they were using just canada decoys and they about landed a HUGE flock at once. Whatever's clever!


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

We always just use our normal spread which consists of 5 dozen Canada Shell dekes, 1 dozen full body canadas, and 2 dozen duck dekes, and we shoot quite a few snows. The reason why we don't run those big spreads is because usually there is a good mi of snows, canadas, specks and ducks all using the same field. I do know some guys in more of the eastern part of saskatchewan (i'm in western part) that do use big spreads of texas rags and such.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Are you shooting mostly Ross' geese Adog? They're definately stupid enough to come in to a few Canada decoys.


----------



## jake9580 (Sep 15, 2006)

making my first trip up to saskatchewan ever, and I can barely sleep at night. the problem is we leave on sept. 30th. I am new to the sight and must say I like all the feedback and information. thanks to all


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

I am blasting ross geese, snows, specs whatever flies into the spread. It seems like here is the first cropland that the birds see, when they see a flock of any geese they come in for a look. I have about 20 white silo's that I position behind our shooting position and they "almost" always circle to get a better look. This circle takes them right into shotgun range and well you know what happens then. I agree ross geese are stupid but the snows are so greedy they don't care if the field is all white, they just want food. This tactic works for me in the fall but in the spring I would like to have at least 1000 dekes.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Are you competing with others for fields Adog? How is the hunting pressure around there? Sounds like you are getting some nice shoots.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

No pressure at all. I have exclusive permission to over 10000 acres of prime hunting spots. I am having good shoots but I have spent years and thousands of $ putting all this together. I can't call worth a **** but I think it comes down to location. People like me are the reason that US hunters need lots of dekes and good calling. They fall for my crap but they ain't stupid and they definatly err on the side of caution after. :sniper:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

adog. Still very few snows in southern Saskatchewan, Only the odd
small flock, Plenty of cranes.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> but I think it comes down to location


 Yup, you've sure got that right! Fancy decoys, blinds and calls are all secondary to location when it comes to the factors affecting the success of a hunt.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Lots of birds here now. The fields are white. I secured permission to a pea field that is holding thousands of birds. Got some guys from accross the line coming next week so it should be interesting to say the least. The birds will be there soon(S. Sask) Last night I woke up at 3 am and all I could here was snow geese flying over my place.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I just got back from Sask yesterday. With the weather that moved in mid week, there were plenty of migrating birds. We had multiple excellent shoots. I wish I could have stayed an extra week as it was getting crazy with the snows as we left.
Our best shoot was with 5 dozen canada bigfoots and 30 (yes 30 total) snow and blue bigfoots behind us. We shot 85% adult snows and blues. We passed on Rossies and had the snows close enough to pick adults. Kind of like waiting on mature greenheads. In fields that had a mix of all geese and ducks, I almost always set up like this and shoot snows. However, the honkers don't like the snow decoys very often as we rarely shoot a lot of them when we use snow decoys.
The best part of the entire week was not seeing one hunter the entire time. On Friday, for our last hunt, we had our choice of 5 fields that all would have been very good, ended up taking 45 minutes to finish up. 
As usual, the farmers were unbelievable despite what they have been through again. Less than half the crops put in due to too much rain in the spring, then they dry up all summer and have another terrible harvest. They must be the most resiliant bunch of people I have ever met. As visiting hunters we need to treat them with the utmost respect and really appreciate the oppurtunities we Americans have up there.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Glad you had a good time in Sask BJN. Maybe others will believe me now about not needing a huge spread to be sucessful and more importantly have fun. Keep coming back BJN, people like you with nothing but kind words and good memories of canada go a long way to strenghten our cross-border relationship. :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

The rain has finally stopped. It will be at least a good week of decent warm temps and wind to dry everything out. Central sask and the central east part of the province have been hit the hardest some areas over 5" of rain. Be prepared to walk your equipment in the farmers don't like ruts in their fields..


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

well I just got back home and we had a great time. I cant tell ya that the big numbers of snows are down yet but i would bet in the next week or so it will be good. Sat. sucked as far as the weather it rained all day long we got soked to the bone we did not see any snows that day but we did get all our ducks and one canada goose so all in all a good day. Mon was a great day we went south a ways and found 2-400 snows using a feild and around 1000 ducks so we figured we might get a few snows and all of our ducks well we where wrong, I guess some new snows showed up over night and we ended the day with right around 90 birds and only 20 or so where ducks ( we used only 36 full body snow goose decoys and 48 canada decoys) the next day we got arond 65 then our last day we got around 50 no snows the last day but got some canadas and ducks. The nice thing about going so early is no hunting presure from other nr hunters (not starting anything) we had no problems driving in the feilds after Sat. just had to stay on the high ground we did not see a lot of young birds we only shoot 10-15% young birds. For all the nodak guys we did see a feed of around 5-700 snows in nodak :lol: I will put up some picks in a bit

P.S. I almost forgot we did get a banded redhead drake and of course it was the new guy who got it :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

jb, sound like a great hunt thanks for sharing. By the way I am totally jelious. :x


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

sounds like u guys had fun. ik its early but does any one know when the snow geese will be in south dakota. :sniper:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

our trip to sask. was a great time, went with my brothers jb and mark, and 5 friends of ours, i have to say, the people in sask. are wonderful, you hunters up there, i hope you realize how great you have it, finding a place to hunt in missouri is sometimes a chore, the farmers we encountered were very friendly and gave us good opinions on where they would hunt if they were going out. also, it was very wet when we were there and i was surprised how many of them said we could give it a try on driving out on there fields, most said if we wanted to chance it, they got a tractor to get us out, thank goodness we didnt need it...hahahaha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Glad you Columbia boys had a great time. Thanks for the update.


----------



## nadz_MN (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello and good afternoon to all,

Just signed on to this forum, and I am a newly avid goose hunter. Been goose hunting for three years now in North Dakota. Although just basically starting and lack of true knowledge for these birds, and thought I would ask...

Where can I get reports as to where the geese are coming into the state (i.e. North Central, North East and so on) and when they are coming/arrive?

Whats the forecast this year? I have read that the state is relatively dry and therefore may change their flight in pursuit for water?

THe darn TV makes it look easy to kill these birds...Dang their smart


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Glad you Columbia boys had a great time. Thanks for the update.


Chris good to meet ya we did have a blast only one brother fight :lol: I cant help my brother dosent know how to scout :lol: I wish you could have made it at least on monday we did not see a ton of birds that day but man did they work well I mean snows, wingovers feet down 10 yards overhead a few times we didnt even shoot they came in so fast heck we landed a bunch of um I think we would have shoot a bunch more if only one of us would have thougt to bring more shells we had to go to town to buy more shells because the day before we only seen 3-500 snows in the whole area i love a good north wind ( in the fall  )

P.S. you still need to make a trip to columbia (for work of course) in early to mid Dec :beer:


----------



## MBrown (May 19, 2006)

Hey little brother even I can find birds on a refuge : )


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

is that all I had to do is bash you for you to join up heck I would have done that a long time ago :lol:


----------

